# Joints popping



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am starting to get concerned, maybe I am just being over paranoid mother. .. but Huginn's hips/hocks have been popping like crazy the last week. It doesn't seem to bother him, but I am getting concerned since he is not even 13 weeks yet. At first I thought it was because of the cold, but am beginning to think otherwise. 
Every time he stands, sits or stretches they pop. I was thinking of adding some supplements for now, but with him having such a hard time adjusting to raw I don't want to add anything that may set him off. 
This dog is turning out like me more and more. . . joints popping, tummy troubles, sensitive skin, shy around strangers and an odd sense of humor. . . 
Anyway, does anyone have any ideas or am I being overprotective?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd take Huginn to the vet and ask him to do a bit of palpation around the joints and see what he reckons. And, yeah, I'd be slightly concerned about clicking hips at his young stage.
Poor Huginns, he's had a bit of a bad run so far, lucky he's got an owner as good as you. I love dogs with a sense of humour, bet he's constantly trying to outwit you too!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Is he able to tolerate raw chicken feet? If so, maybe add those into his diet for the extra glucosamine. He's lucky to have such a caring owner! :smile:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Is he able to tolerate raw chicken feet? If so, maybe add those into his diet for the extra glucosamine. He's lucky to have such a caring owner! :smile:


I am not sure, that's something I was hoping to try. He's been so sensitive, he isn't even up to skin yet and fat on his chicken yet. . . So, I don't know if it would be ok?



MollyWoppy said:


> I'd take Huginn to the vet and ask him to do a bit of palpation around the joints and see what he reckons. And, yeah, I'd be slightly concerned about clicking hips at his young stage.
> Poor Huginns, he's had a bit of a bad run so far, lucky he's got an owner as good as you. I love dogs with a sense of humour, bet he's *constantly trying to outwit you too!*


He so is. . . he's just as clumsy as me too!


I will have the get the vet to check him out when we are there. I know that they did a little flexion test with him when we went in for our giardia test. I was thinking of having her look at him, but wasnt sure if I was overreacting.

BTW, thank you both for not making me feel like I was overreacting!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A chicken foot is pretty much tendon and bone - I would think he's tolerate it fine.

I supplement my larger dog with glucosamine even though he gets alot of chicken feet and chicken and rabbit heads. 

I am actually thinking it's helped since we started doing that - he has an intermittent ankle problem that hasn't shown up lately. 

And it's a good thing you worry about him


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

It's possible that it's just a growing thing.. as you can imagine, the entire body doesn't grow at the same rate, so it could be a simple issue of things "not fitting right" as he grows. I wouldn't worry about supplementing at this point, he is very young. Certainly not a bad idea to mention it to your vet though.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner had some joint cracking (in his front legs) a few months ago. He grew out of it in a month or so but I was worried. 

I have since found out that 2 of his siblings have joint issues. One in the knee and one in the shoulder. One is having surgery next month for the knee issue. I have had the vet check him out but if I see any sign of weakness we will be getting X-rays ASAP. So far he has been pretty steady 

I'd have a vet check him out just in care but it could be be him growing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Huginn said:


> I will have the get the vet to check him out when we are there. I know that they did a little flexion test with him when we went in for our giardia test. I was thinking of having her look at him, but wasnt sure if I was overreacting.
> 
> BTW, thank you both for not making me feel like I was overreacting!


Its been a few weeks since you first came in for the poo issue. I would schedule him again for Wednesday through Saturday next week so you can see Dr. Gese...


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Ya, it has been a few weeks since we were in. I will be making an appointment to get them looked at, I'm a little over paranoid about his hips . . .


----------

